# new problem on 08 brute



## TONY B (Jan 20, 2009)

i thought my fuel pump was going out but that is not it. 08 FI brute the fuel pump comes on when you jump it from the batt or jump it at the relay. even the relay is good but the pump still wont come on when everything is plug in properly. any thoughts?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

What symptoms are you having? I've had fuel/electrical probs out of mine and may be able to help you if I know a little more


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

mine did the same thing and i could also jump the relay and the pump come on bt my pump was still bad. it wouldnt do a thing pluged in correctly so i had to buy a new pump and bam worked like a charm. if its nt coming on like it normally should and u can make it come on by jumping it then im willing to bet its a bad pump.


----------

